# Book: The A to Z of Judo by Syd Hoare



## Patrick Skerry (Nov 4, 2004)

Examine some Judo techniques found in Judo's several kata's:

http://www.judophotos.com/images/A%20to%20Z%20Book/A%20to%20Z.html


THE A TO Z OF JUDO (1992) by Syd Hoare


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I just started reading this book:
Judo in the U.S.: A Century of Dedication by Michel Brousse and David Matsumoto 

Looks to be a fascinating history of Judo in the U.S.


----------

